# 'Light' Board Dimensions



## crusader27529 (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm building the equivalent to the somewhat expensive Decoder Buddy printer circuit boards, but for 8 pin, 9 pin and 21 pin DCC decoders.

Like the other product, the resistors are all on the board, but are 1/8th watt through hole components, so you can choose what values you wish. The 21 pin components are configured for the ESU 58429 type decoder, which have 4 outputs that are powered (F0f, F0r, Aux1, Aux2) and 4 outputs that are logic level (Aux3, Aux4, Aux5, Aux6), but the logic level outputs have FE transistors to make them powered. They'll be open source, and if you don't want to get your own boards made, I'll sell them for about $2 for the blank boards, and about $4 for the 21 pin boards with the FE transistors installed (they're very small surface mount components that most won't have the tools to solder), shipped.

What I need is the dimensions of the installed factory components so I can have cutouts and/or compatible mounting holes......I'll need your help for those dimensions.


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

you need the light board dimensions ?? i -assumed- the factory ones were part of the shell, and not easily removeable ??


----------



## crusader27529 (Apr 3, 2016)

Most of the boards have either screw mounting points or slots where the board 'clips' into.....I'd like to allow for that functionality, but what I'm making can be mounted with double sided tape.


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

oh, okay ...
i don't usually do anything that new, or diesel either .... my era is 1890, lol


----------

